# Can Anyone Help Me With This Song?



## dro in the closet. (Sep 5, 2007)

20TH CANNABIS CUP :: NOV 18-22 2007 :: AMSTERDAM
On this page there are 8 videos, in the second column the second video down there is a band playing a song. a few word are "Whos got the marijuana, whos got the pot." does anyone know if this is a real song and if it is who sings it/ song name. 
Thanks


----------



## Spittn4cash (Sep 5, 2007)

thats not a song, he repeats the same thing over and over.
there's a youtube link at the bottom of the vid, check it out they may have already answered that


----------



## smoke smoke smoke (Sep 17, 2007)

fuck that didnt even get to 10


----------



## smoke smoke smoke (Sep 17, 2007)

nevermind wrong thread


----------

